#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-29
<chouvah> hi 
<chouvah> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2010-11-30
<str0ng> .
<Francis> hi guys, can some1 please help me?
<Francis> guys?
<bhearsum> hi
<bhearsum> what's up?
<Francis> nothing much, I'm just having a bit of trouble with my linux
<Francis> and you do speak Tagalog, ya?
<bhearsum> kaunti lang
<Francis> ah ok :p
<bhearsum> pero makakatagalog ka :)
<Francis> ok :)
<Francis> do you know how to fix video lags?
<Francis> bhearsum: still there?
<bhearsum> hmmm, i haven't hit that in a long time -- but what application / hardware / version are you using?
<Francis> ubuntu linux 9.10 something, I'm not really sure lol
<bhearsum> heh
<bhearsum> can you describe the scenariom ore?
<Francis> what do you mean
<bhearsum> what application are you using? where is the video stored? is it in a browser, or local?
<Francis> i have no idea since I only use this to play games and chat, sorry
<bhearsum> i see
<bhearsum> so...what video are you playing?
<Francis> Rs :p
<bhearsum> Rs?
<Francis> well, naglalag ako kahit di ako naglalaro ng games
<bhearsum> ooooooooooh
<Francis> like, if I move my mouse from left to right? it would stop then move then stop then move
<bhearsum> i get it now
<bhearsum> i thought you meant video as in movie
<Francis> hahaha noooooooooooo
<bhearsum> ok, so what video card do you have?
<Francis> Like I said, I dont really know much about Linux, sorry :c
<Francis> is there anyway that we could find out?
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> try 'sudo lspci' in the console?
<Francis> console and terminal are the same right?
<bhearsum> right
<Francis> it says: unable to resolve host acerlaptop
<bhearsum> that's unrelated
<Francis> so what do we do now? :s
<bhearsum> it should say more than that....
<Francis> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Francis> ^ that? 
<bhearsum> yes
<bhearsum> ok...
<Francis> sa school ko ang bilis ng Linux lol
<bhearsum> siguro slow video card ang lag mo
<Francis> probably.. is there anyway that we/I could fix it?
<bhearsum> laptap ba iyan?
<Francis> yea
<bhearsum> hindi pwede :(
<Francis> :(
<bhearsum> well...bibili ka ng bagong laptop :)
<Francis> FML
<bhearsum> sorry
<Francis> it's all good
<bhearsum> which game is laggy, anyways?
<Francis> well, do you know how to reduce lags?
<Francis> Runescape
<bhearsum> oh...
<bhearsum> that video card is just really really slow
<Francis> well, runescape used to be fast
<bhearsum> oh, really?
<Francis> my system used to be fast
<bhearsum> oh...i see
<Francis> yea! but then the screen got broken (naiwan ko mouse sa loob tapos tinupi ko then natulog ako)
<Francis> pagkagising ko durog durog na yung screen, LOL
<Francis> natabunan ko, hahaha
<bhearsum> ouch
<Francis> yeppers
<Francis> then i gave it back to my dad
<Francis> then kinuha ko ulet sa knya kasi pwede naman i connect sa monitor
<Francis> then ya... it started laggin after that
<bhearsum> ah...
<bhearsum> it's possible that there's other damage to it, too
<Francis> like?
<bhearsum> for example, kung damage sa hard drive....mabagal ang lahat
<Francis> that's probably why
<bhearsum> it's really the only other thing that could be damage by something like that
<bhearsum> that sucks man, sayang!
<Francis> yea bad trip lol
<Francis> so wala ng lunas to but to buy another laptop?
<bhearsum> siguro mag-rereplace ng hard drive, depends on the laptop though
<Francis> mahal ang hard drive, lol
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> probably not worth it, either
<Francis> i see
<Francis> well na reduced yung lag ko when some1 made me install the flash-block thing
<bhearsum> interesting
<bhearsum> nagtry ka bang mag-shutdown ng ibang applications before maglaro ng runescape?
<Francis> yea
<Francis> di lang nmn games problem ko tol
<Francis> as in lahat, lol
<bhearsum> ah right
<bhearsum> sorry ha, ewan ko na :(
<Francis> ok it's np
<Francis> got 1 more question
<bhearsum> sure
<Francis> na try mo na ma disconnect cuz you were loading/downloading something?
<Francis> lagi akong nadidisconnect sa router ko whenever i download/laod something
<bhearsum> huh
<Francis> load*
<bhearsum> hasn't happened to me
<bhearsum> may ibang laptops sa router? magdisconnect ba mga iyan?
<Francis> nope, laptop ko lang nag didisconnect
<Francis> i think it's a bug *sigh*
<bhearsum> heh
<bhearsum> siguro ang bug sa driver...o ang bug sa wireless adapter
<Francis> probably
<bhearsum> siguro dapat kang mag-upgrade sa ubuntu 10.10, siguro may bagong driver
<Francis> I'll just hope for a new laptop this x-mas then i guess lol
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> taga-canada ka ba?
<Francis> yep :p 
<bhearsum> ah, cool
<Francis> lam ko na taga Canada ka cuz of "heh" lol
<bhearsum> mura-mura ang mga laptop dito :)
<bhearsum> o hindi, may "shawcable.net" sa hostmask mo
<Francis> meh.. I want a dual core with a video card para sulit ang gaming lol
<bhearsum> hah :)
<bhearsum> hopefully, better go visit santa
<Francis> lol
<Francis> magkano kaya laptop na ganun?
<Francis> dual core with video card
<bhearsum> depends on the brand.....siguro as cheap as $500 or $600 galing sa Dell
<bhearsum> pero ok lang iyan, hindi bilis-bilis
<bhearsum> mas mura ang mabilis na desktop kaysa sa laptop
<Francis> true that
<Francis> pero ok laptop for my college nxt year
<Francis> di ba
<Francis> damn it i need a new 1 asap, lol
<bhearsum> ang $500 o $600 na dell?
<Francis> ha!
<Francis> i think i've found a solution bro!
<Francis> look at this
<Francis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1306042&page=2
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/245x6bn (URL by Francis)
<Francis> that's what I'm experiencing right now
<bhearsum> o talaga?
<Francis> what's with "acer_wmi" lol
<Francis> ya tol
<Francis> my ubuntu pc also lag.it lags when moving window,open window,clicking,while typing this, and firefox lag,video in firefox lag.
<Francis> horrible, indeed.
<Francis> however it doesnt lag when writing in terminal.
<Francis> ^
<bhearsum> nabobo ako eh
<Francis> wasn't your fault bro lol
<bhearsum> weird that it only happened after the damage though
<Francis> i think it's because of that 9.10 update as well
<bhearsum> oh, you did that around teh same time?
<Francis> would you recommend removing acer_wmi?
<bhearsum> worth a try
<Francis> ok how tho?
<Francis> lol
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> umm
 * bhearsum tries to remember
<bhearsum> 'rmmod acer_wmi'
<bhearsum> i think...
<Francis> gosh lol
<Francis> hold on
<bhearsum> oo, rmmod
<Francis> Module acer_wmi does not exist in /proc/modules
<bhearsum> =\
<bhearsum> walang acer_wmi ka
<Francis> fudge
<bhearsum> so...probably not the problem
<bhearsum> it's still probably worth trying an upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10
<bhearsum> i doubt it could make it worse
<Francis> pano ko ulet malalaman kung anong version ng linux gamit q?
<bhearsum> sorry, sa english? hindi akong naintindi
<Francis> how would I supposed to know what version of Linux that I'm using right now?
<bhearsum> ooh
<bhearsum> sinabi mo ba ang Ubuntu 9.10?
<bhearsum> in any case, "cat /etc/issue" will tell you
<Francis> 10.04 tol
<bhearsum> oh
<bhearsum> still, luma iyan!
<Francis> lol
<Francis> pano ko makukuha 10.10 tol?
<bhearsum> galing sa ubuntu.com
<Francis> ok hold on
<bhearsum> hey, sorry, kailangan ko nang magwork
<Francis> ok bye
<Francis> tc and thanks
<bhearsum> np, cheers
<bhearsum> good luck!
<Francis> you too :D
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-02
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-03
<Vanilla|Frz> bhearsum: hi tol
<Vanilla|Frz> bhearsum: it's me, Francis
<Vanilla|Frz> can someone please help me?
<bhearsum> hey
<bhearsum> kumusta ka na? what's up?
<bhearsum> oh...naalis na siya
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-04
<kidsodateless> magandang hapon ph
<epal> sup ya'll heheh.
<bhearsum> ano ang preferred language para sa ubuntu? pilipino o tagalog?
<wers> bhearsum, hindi ako tiyak
<wers> pero ito'y Filipino o Tagalog. Filipino ang ginamit na opisyal na pangalan ng wika bagkatapos ng mahabang debate
#ubuntu-ph 2010-12-05
<scriptwarlock> kmusta para sa lahat...... merry xmas 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-11-28
<shipcode> hello guys
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<cyberjames> good bye
#ubuntu-ph 2011-12-04
<_m3de1_> sup 
<pr0j3ct2501> hello.
<pr0j3ct2501> nasa facebook lahat ng tao?
<_m3de1_> the quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-26
<zhiattags> hi SergioMeneses: welcome to ubuntu-ph.. hehe
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> thanks! 
 * SergioMeneses say hello to all
<zhiattags> by the way how long have you been using ubuntu @SergioMeneses?
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, 5 years :D
<SergioMeneses> and you?
<zhiattags> just installed it about 2 months ago on my laptop.. desktop version.. but I am familiar with redhat and centos server version
<SergioMeneses> perfect
<SergioMeneses> I think the big difference is the package manager
<SergioMeneses> apt instead of yum
<zhiattags> yes, i noticed that but havent explored the desktop version that far..
<zhiattags> i am having problem with GNOME dont know to change the themes.. hehe sounds stupid, right?
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, no, the problem is I dont use gnome :S
<zhiattags> are using UNITY instead? 
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, yes, I am
<zhiattags> have you used GNOME? can you give me the advantage and disadvantages of the 2?
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, I dont use gnome I dont remember but the last time that i used it was 3 years ago
<SergioMeneses> later I started to use lxde
<SergioMeneses> and now unity
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, but let me check if i can find some information about your issue
<SergioMeneses> zhiattags, hey look http://askubuntu.com/questions/141277/how-can-i-change-gnome-shell-theme
<SergioMeneses> it is the answer
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-28
<TeTeT> good evening, is anyone still awake?
<TeTeT> it's a support request I have, an online acquaintance of mine has a laptop defect and does not know how to get the hd out of it. Is there anyone in Rizal that can recommend help?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-29
<zakame> hi
<Jucato> yo zak
<TeTeT> hello, I tried yesterday night and will ask again: an online friend of mine in Rizal has a laptop breakdown. does any of you know a shop where she can recover the hd and have it placed in a usb enclosure? I'm afraid she's neither technical nor wealthy, though
<epal> siguro kunin lang ung hd tas dalhin sa cdr king.. xD
<TeTeT> epal: thanks, I don't speak tagalog though. Appreciate your help!
<TeTeT> is there a less expensive alternative around?
<epal> oops, my bad. translation: remove the hd and take it to cdr king. at least that's what i did when my laptop broke.
<epal> cdr king is the cheapest store i know that sells enclosures
#ubuntu-ph 2012-11-30
<[RvG]> is bobjabba and jay here???
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-29
<pinoyskull> wassupers!
#ubuntu-ph 2013-11-30
<DeathKane> .whois harrassment
#ubuntu-ph 2018-11-27
<jmazaredo> mabuhay
<jmazaredo> :-d
#ubuntu-ph 2018-11-28
<techmagus> jmazaredo, Mabuhay! Magandang umaga!
#ubuntu-ph 2019-12-01
<zdc> hello.
<mIk3_08> yes?
